

Recurly: All systems unavailable. - tedroden
https://status.recurly.com/

======
tedroden
I sure hope this isn't the same type of hardware failure as the last one:
[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/09/05/recurly-suffers-
hardwa...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/09/05/recurly-suffers-hardware-
failure-isnt-sure-much-data-will-retrievable/)

We've actually started using redundant billing providers to handle this case.
I'd hoped we'd never have to actually need it again though:
[http://www.fancyhands.com/blog/redundant-billing-
information...](http://www.fancyhands.com/blog/redundant-billing-information-
with-recurly-and-braintree)

------
tedroden
It's back:
[https://twitter.com/recurlystatus/status/368411341947547648](https://twitter.com/recurlystatus/status/368411341947547648)

